# Playoff Roster



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We get to dress 13 for the playoffs. What are your thoughts as to who gets left off the roster?

Maurice Ager G 6-5 202 
Jose Barea G 6-0 175 
Greg Buckner G-F 6-4 210 
Austin Croshere F 6-10 235
Erick Dampier C 6-11 265 
DeSagana Diop C 7-0 280 
Devean George G-F 6-8 235 
Devin Harris G 6-3 185 
Josh Howard F-G 6-7 210 
*Didier Ilunga-Mbenga C 7-0 255 - OUT*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu F 6-9 240 
Dirk Nowitzki - C F 7-0 245 
Jerry Stackhouse F-G 6-6 218 
Jason Terry G 6-2 180 
Kevin Willis C-F 7-0 245 

DJ is obviously done for the year, so that leaves one more to cut. Willis was obviously brought in for his experience in the playoffs. I'm thinking that Ager is the odd man out. Avery will want JJ and Pops for emergency fill in's. 

Thoughts?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm with you on that one. Ager hasn't done anything thus far and can do absolutely nothing to help us in the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pretty much my thoughts - when's the announcement?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I thought the playoff rosters were extended to 15 players this year?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Playoff Rosters are to be set on April 19th.

Not too sure about being extended to 15. I'll have to poke around.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This was all I could find on it. 



> *NEW YORK, April 11, 2006 –* The National Basketball Association announced today that the league’s Board of Governors has approved the expansion of playoff rosters for the 2006 NBA Playoffs. In the past, teams carried 12-man rosters during the playoffs. This year, teams will be allowed to carry 13-man playoff rosters although only twelve players will be eligible to play in each playoff game. Teams will be required to deactivate one player prior to each game.
> http://www.nba.com/playoffs2006/rosters_060412.html


Looks like it was extended from 12 to 13 prior to the 2006 playoffs.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I thought that it was all 15 men but you choose 12 before each game?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I thought that it was all 15 men but you choose 12 before each game?


I thought thats what it was too, but apparantly not. I mean, I knew the Finals was the 13 man deal, but... this is news to me. Anyways Maurice and Pops wont be dressing..and DJ obviously. I guess if its 13 man though, Pops will dress, because of the need for the bigger guys


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I found the article saying it had been extending to 15 players written in August 2006:



> The league's board of governors also voted to expand the postseason rosters to 15, instead of 13, with 12 players active for each game. That duplicates the rule used in the regular season.
> 
> The NBA champion Miami Heat were among those that criticized the policy that forced teams to carry fewer players in the playoffs than during the season.
> 
> ...


The strange part is that it's the only link I could find on the subject.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good find guys.

I really like the amendment because the old format just left you wide open for injuries - and in a few cases, players that were left off found it reason to snub their team in the future. 

Just makes sense.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, do the players left off the roster get rings too?

For example, if Dallas should win it this year, would Mbenga get a ring too?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just out of curiosity, do the players left off the roster get rings too?
> 
> For example, if Dallas should win it this year, would Mbenga get a ring too?


Yes.

Best of my knowledge, the team can dish out rings to (basically) everyone that has anything to do with the title run - even guys that were injured all year or got on the wagon late.

Only the fans get left out of the jewelry box. :sad:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... I need a ring BAD!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Yes.
> 
> Best of my knowledge, the team can dish out rings to (basically) everyone that has anything to do with the title run - even guys that were injured all year or got on the wagon late.
> 
> Only the fans get left out of the jewelry box. :sad:


Even Anthony Johnson can get one :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Even Anthony Johnson can get one :clap2:


Really?

So it's completely up to the team's discretion....

That reminds me. I need to fill out a job application as a floor mopper during the playoffs. When I get the job, I'll make sure everything knows which one I am (most likely the one flashing "peace" signs at the camera!) :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Listening to the Rangers broadcast last night, and Rojas said that when one of the DevilRays made an error, one of the ballgirls started jumping up and down - I bet that was cute. :cheer:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Listening to the Rangers broadcast last night, and Rojas said that when one of the DevilRays made an error, one of the ballgirls started jumping up and down - I bet that was cute. :cheer:


:ttiwwp:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :ttiwwp:


Hell, something's better than nothing...:none:


----------

